# Anyone ever buy from International Oddities.com???



## showtime (Dec 19, 2006)

If so, is that **** really REAL or just a scam?  Just curious because I keep hearing about it.


----------



## aurazen (Dec 17, 2008)

I have done some reviews on their buds

cosmicfly.com

Hope they help!


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2008)

aurazen said:
			
		

> I have done some reviews on their buds
> 
> cosmicfly.com
> 
> Hope they help!



It is FAKE.. it is not pot, it does not produce the desired effects...and is a total waste of money    IMHO... (and if my opinion isn't enough, google it, or search the forum) :hubba:

there, that is an honest and unbiased "review" from someone who is NOT selling their product..


----------



## aurazen (Dec 18, 2008)

Your right... it is not pot, it is herbs, nothing in the world compares to cannabis, not by a long shot! But, most of the products do contain Wild Dagga and other herbs known for their psychoactive properties. 

I have been smoking cannabis for over 16 years. 4-8 joints a day. I recently ventured into cutting back due to my buddy getting 20 years in prison after they raided his house last month. This guy had it all, 600 plants were taken, and nearly 30 pounds of cannabis, gone like that. And we are not talking about "stress" or crappy cannabis either... This was the good stuff.

Since then, I have struggled to find any pot that was anywhere near the quality of his stuff. In fact. Most of the crappy weed that is available is just as weak as some of these herbs. I know, because I tested them. And let's just say... some of the products actually do work in comparison to the low grade cannabis.

Point is, if you want to get HIGH. Then you can't beat cannabis. But, if you CAN NOT get cannabis, or anything worth smoking or need to pass a drug test and you are a heavy smoker. Then these products WILL get you by. 

The reason I review them isn't to make money, even though I have affiliate links on all my reviews... the reason is to help others not waist so much time guessing which ones they want to try.

Personally, since I can not get any good pot, and the Feds prob are watching me because of my friendship with their new prisoner. I do not want to risk going to jail for christmas, and I do not smoke tobacco. These products have allowed me to still smoke to relax.

There are MANY herbs out there that have effects to low-mid grade cannabis. But, you have to mix them and herbs are usually very harsh to smoke. International Oddities knows this... they use these herbs and resins to give their products that edge and they butter them up as I like to say... which takes away the harshness. Except Ahai buds, they are harsh because they come natural.

So, if you are looking for something OTHER THAN cannabis to smoke. They are the BEST substitute known. If you can get cannabis without getting jail time or have no reason to stop smoking cannabis, then don't waist your money.

If I HAD a choice... Cannabis or Legal Bud... I would pick Cannabis hands down.

But my only choice right now is. Legal Bud or Nothing. SO I PICK LEGAL BUDS! 

Anyways. I am not here to defend their company or products, but the question was asked, and honest reviews are always welcome. But the day your sitting there dying for a smoke and your options are nothing and nothing. You may want to give it a try.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2008)

> But the day your sitting there dying for a smoke and your options are nothing and nothing. You may want to give it a try.



I did run out a few years ago, and my options _*were*_ nothing and nothing. I said "hell, I'm gonna learn how to grow my own". I found this place, and the rest is history. Sorry, but if I were given a choice; legal bud or nothing ... I'd pick nothing.


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2008)

> The reason I review them isn't to make money, even though I have affiliate links on all my reviews... the reason is to help others not waist so much time guessing which ones they want to try.



..Perfect".. it simply seemed relevant, that all of their products were also directly linked to your site. ...of course, I assumed that you were an affiliate, or recieving a commission possibly. 
   You're right ... "Honest, and unbiased " reviews are always welcome..


----------



## boyHaoleBigIslandBuds (Dec 18, 2008)

[

"and the Feds prob are watching me because of my friendship with their new prisoner. I do not want to risk going to jail for christmas, ."


If the Feds are watching u I am sure they have been watching since before the time of your friends aprehension. So they know by now your not growing or dealing and are just a personal user. The Federal government does not care about personal users. That is why you didnt get busted as the same time as your friend. I would look out for local police on the way home from a purchase. No Speeding!!! And as far as "LEGAL BUDS" are concerned in my opinion they are a travisty to Cannibus Growers/Smokers World Wide!!!!!!!!


                       boyHaole

P.S.Marijuana is known to cause paranoia.HEHE


----------



## aurazen (Dec 19, 2008)

In response to:

"If the Feds are watching u I am sure they have been watching since before the time of your friends aprehension. So they know by now your not growing or dealing and are just a personal user. The Federal government does not care about personal users. That is why you didnt get busted as the same time as your friend. I would look out for local police on the way home from a purchase. No Speeding!!!"

Your right... in fact when I was visiting 2 days before his bust, I am sure they heard me talking about some of the legal buds I was reviewing at the same time, as well as some black tar sopia herbal resin and kratom... lol

they were prob like.... check out the hippy and his herbs...  LOL


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of bull to me.either i smoke GOOD dope or i do not smoke at all.


----------



## aurazen (Dec 19, 2008)

There are people who smoke, pop pill or do ANYTHING to get high... and there are hippies like me.

I prefer "good" weed over all else. But, I don't smoke just for the buzz. I smoke for many reason.

Pain relief, nausea relief, anxiety, anger issues, lucid dreaming, to balance my brain chemistry to keep from killing people, blood pressure... and many other reasons.

While Cannabis can alleviate many of these issues alone. Mixing it with other herbs can help in ways cannabis can not do by itself.

I don't abuse Cannabis anymore like I used to. I have been smoking everything known to man for the past 16 years. And my "personal experience" has lead me down many roads. Over the years, I have experimented with "mixing" mother natures goodies to create a balanced synergy which gives me the "buzz" I enjoy while getting many other alkaloids cannabis can NOT offer. 

There are many other alkaloids mother nature has given us. The native americans knew this... hence why they mixed cannabis with herbs. Many are really a lot stronger than commercial or even good weed and must be used in EXTREMELY small doses if you do not want to spend the next 12 hours peeling invisible bugs off of your skin. lol.

Even when I have weed, I mix it with other herbs now. 

Just so we are on the same level here... I am not saying I.O. Products do any of this. They hide their ingredients and only an experienced herbalist can tell you whats in them. 

Many of these herbs are just starting to get into the hands of the average american... kratom, kanna, salvia d.... and many of them are quickly becoming illegal. Salvia D is now illegal in nearly 1/4 of the US now. Kratom is being put into the same legislation. Like Louisiana.. sorry guys.. most of the herbs I put in my pipe are scheduled and controlled substances now. So even if you wanted to try them... you would have to get it "imported" or grow it. You will not be able to find it by asking around. Especially Kratom and Salvia D.

Anyways, as for I.O. all I can say is they improved on smoothness and taste of many of the still legal herbs like wild dagga and others. But there are a lot more herbs out there than cannabis that have just as strong effects.

Kratom is simular to opiates, except is is not an opiate at all. But it antagonizes some of the opiate receptors in your brain and opens them up enough to get an opiate like effect. It has also been used to help people come off of opium for thousands of years until it became illegal in Asia. It is still legal here in the states, but prob not for long. Kanna is used as a replacement to prozac by some doctors who have to take people off of it for some reason. Wild Dagga is known to have a cannabis like effect due to the active component responsible for the euphoric effects of this plant which is Leonurine.

Anyways.. my point is... don't knock it unless you have tried it. Experiment, open your minds and you may discover something great!


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2008)

> 4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana. Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other drugs, then please do so at another site.


from our "Site Rules" here --> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

thread closed


----------

